# Kitty's Journal



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't really gotten the chance to go out and see her much lately but I did go out and brush her on Monday, I think. She's looking really good and has slimmed down quite a bit. 

I just got a copy of her papers today! First thing, apparently she's brown. I think she looks like a bay, but it's pretty hard to tell with her being so dark. Her registration number is 442381. Her sire is _Pocos Doc Frost_ (Sire: Sonitas Poco; Dam: Docs Lakeside Joy) and her dam is _MSJ KB and Me_ (Sire: Ebony Sheik; Dam: Tuff to Top). She has been tested for HYPP and her results are N/N.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, it's been a long time since I really did anything with this.

I've been riding Kitty a lot more now. We've started to introduce the sitting trot and a little bit of leg yeilds in both the trot and walk. Right now the most important thing that I've been working on is getting her to stretch out her neck more and take the contact without getting strung out.

I noticed rings on her hooves about a month and a half ago so I had the vet come out and do x-rays. It turns out that she had foundered November/December. She had a slight rotation (less than 3%, I think) and is a "sinker". I moved her over to the diet feild ASAP to keep her off of grass and a round bale. She still has about 75lbs to loose (at least) so I've got a lot of work to do.

Also, I've been fighting an uphill battle with trying to find the right farrier and get her feet all worked out. But we're getting there.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a recent-ish picture of her.


----------

